
Ask HN: How to find employment when your proprietary speciality has disappeared? - ohum
I am proficient in the proprietary SequenceL language.<p>&quot;SequenceL is a concise, high-level language with a simple semantics that provides for the automatic derivation of many iterative and parallel control structures&quot;<p>I can re-code your existing algos and make them fast.<p>I&#x27;m available for hire, NYC or remote only.<p>My preference is science and not for profit
======
cjbprime
By picking up a new different language, of course.

~~~
ohum
SequenceL is translated to C++ (or others). It's especially well-tailored,
still, to time-critical and performance optimal multi-core systems. For HPC,
no better alternative atm imho

